# Lagerwechsel am Radon Swoop 175 2014



## Rynn94 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gern die Lager vom Hinterbau meines Swoops 175 2014 wechseln, das ich gebraucht gekauft habe.
Dafür benötige prinzipiell ja folgende ( 4x61902 2RS und 6x688 2RS ) Lager, richtig?

Zudem will ich beim Horst-Link Lager auch gleichzeitig die Schrauben wechseln.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-sitzstrebe-horst-link-lager-schraubensatz-10366-630675

Der Artikel ist leider nicht bestellbar, gibt es hierfür Alternativen oder kennt jemand die genauen Maße der Schrauben / Hülsenmuttern?


----------



## FloRoth (13. Juli 2022)

Hi,

zwar schon alt die Frage, aber ich antworte mal trotzdem. Die Lager sind folgende:
4x61902 2RS ( 15x28x7 mm) und 6x688 2RS (8x16x5 mm)
ZumEinpressen habe ich alte Lager verwendet und zum ausschlagen eine große Schraube/Stab/Rohr.
Zu den Schrauben kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

